

Disappointed at Google I/O. Are You? - roozbeh18
http://blog.roozbehk.com/post/45274456197/googleio
Second year in a row! I was unable to purchase a ticket for Google IO. I'm just amazed that Google keeps getting this so horribly wrong. This year I am blogging it so google can make a better experience for the rest of us developers.
======
roozbeh18
I'm just amazed that Google keeps getting this so horribly wrong.

